# A wonderful suprise...



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Last night, I decided to change the bedding, and woke up this morning, with this! :roll: :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

lmaoo he's like "screw you! gimme back my old bedding"
totally letting you know what he thinks of the new bedding  haha


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Hahaha, she was not happy with you.

She looks either albino or a pale apricot.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Snowball looks albino,though if she has any banding on her quills, she's not.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, somebody had a wild and crazy party in the night, must be a college hedgehog.


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Yeh :lol: She was using those paper bedding, I like it, but I decided to switch over to the fleece since I brought several yards for a great price. Also the side where she had her wheel is what left of her previous bedding, to see if she enjoys it. This morning I woke up, she didn't messed it up as the last time, having a blast! 
I don't see any banded quills on her, she is only 11 weeks old, so I'm going to wait a little bit and see what happens. She is also shedding her baby quills now anyways Thanks!


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

:lol: She's a very silly hedgie


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wooo party!!! :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh dear. SOMEONE was telling you exactly what she thought of that new bedding.

@Puffers: You're getting a new hedgie again? o-o And you're such a name thief, I had my Loki first! D< (I'm just messing with you, lulz.)


----------



## Keltrey (May 31, 2010)

That is kind of disturbing about how easily the FS wheel was tipped over. Is that yesterday's news that you were using?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Easily tipped over? She destroyed the place, it doesn't look like it was a casual "oopsie it tipped over" :lol:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

@Sela: Hehe, I didn't steal the name, his previous owner did! I decided not to rename him like I did with Vera, Hester was unnamed when I got her, but Loki seemed cool, Norse God of Mischief and all. He's only been here since Saturday and he is very upset and scared, 2 year old and this is his 3rd rehoming, last one by my book too.

Actually I had a wonderful surprise myself with Loki this morning. He stayed in his hedgie bag from Saturday Morning when I picked him up until last night, I covered his housing up so he'd have more privacy and he came out and wheeled like a madman. Woke up to find his cage had been thrashed and actually found him sleeping on his wheel. Cute, no pictures yet cause he's been so shy, didn't think to snap one of him on the wheel this morning.

Probably a few days before I actually handle him, he's suppose to be really out going but he's just so upset right now, three poops this morning, one was green, the others were brown, so he's got an upset stomach.


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

No she was using care fresh, but the brand I had was Petco, so their package says paper bedding. Don't worry, I am planning on completely switch over to the fleece liner. Yeh, I was surprised she easily flipped over the FS, but now she hasn't done it. I will keep a close eye on that.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

@Puffers:
Then his last person is in trouble D< ..Actually, since your Loki is older than my Loki, I guess that makes ME the name thief. Er...live and let live, I guess? << >>; Eheh...


----------

